
Gene Medic: retro edutainment game for the Atari 2600 in 6502 assembly language - a_w
http://genemedic.org/
======
ddingus
Nice work!

I see a Harmony cartridge in your VCS. For those, who don't know, that device
makes developing on real hardware pretty easy and fun.

Emulators are very solid, however, if one is pushing it, or wants to test the
variations on original hardware out there, a Harmony cartridge makes a lot of
sense.

(just read your page some, and see you mention Harmony explicitly)

You've done a great job boiling something hard to understand and conceptualize
down to the very basics in true Atari 2600 style! Few systems offered such a
broad range of potential experiences, variety of controllers, color, sound,
types of games possible, coupled with a seemingly useless 128 bytes of RAM.

Over the years, I've been amazed at how that combination, and the iconic
nature of the game console, drive people to boil things down to their essence,
and keep it fun.

There really is nothing else like it.

Now I'm off to play your game on my machine. :D

~~~
userbinator
It also has no framebuffer, meaning all the graphics need to be generated by
the CPU in realtime. That hasn't stopped the demoscene from doing absolutely
amazing things with the hardware, however:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WogMZn87hkk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WogMZn87hkk)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcCJM7b9EMU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcCJM7b9EMU)

~~~
kbenson
Can you imagine what would have happened if someone walked into Atari HQ or
any game company targeting Atari back in the day with a Demo like either of
these? They easily outclass the CGI on some of the movies of the same period.

~~~
ddingus
Really old school Atari would have cheered. Newer school, Warner Atari, may
have called the attorneys.

------
femto
To play online go here: [http://javatari.org/](http://javatari.org/)

then drag the download link for he binary image from github and drop it on he
cartridge slot.

------
terrantech
That's seriously cool. I love that retro computing is still alive. Similar to
how classic cars still get so much love. For those of us in computers as a
hobby (or a career), it's great to see the history being kept alive and
respected.

Also, the sheer amount of effort and skill/talent involved in doing stuff like
this is mind bending.

------
pella
the code:
[https://github.com/moorejh28/genemedic/blob/master/genemedic...](https://github.com/moorejh28/genemedic/blob/master/genemedic.asm)

